

The Arcane Rules That Keep Low-Income Kids Out of College - duggieawesome
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/02/the-arcane-rules-that-keep-low-income-kids-out-of-college/273440/

======
tokenadult
This is a very little known aspect of college accessibility in the United
States. The Jack Kent Cooke Foundation, which uses its resources to provide
scholarships for some high-ability young people from low-income families, has
studied the issue and discovered that high-achieving high school students from
lower-income families are somewhat less likely to attend college,
substantially less likely to attend selective colleges, and much less likely
to graduate from college than students of similar ability from higher-income
families. Family resources matter a lot for boosting students into higher
education and sustaining them there.

This issue has also been studied by the National Association for Gifted
Children.

[http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/speced/2012/10/report_low_inc...](http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/speced/2012/10/report_low_income_high_ability_students_nee.html)

The association's report _Unlocking Emergent Talent: Supporting High
Achievement of Low-Income, High-Ability Students_

[http://www.nagc.org/uploadedFiles/Conventions_and_Seminars/N...](http://www.nagc.org/uploadedFiles/Conventions_and_Seminars/National_Research_Summit/Unlocking%20Emergent%20Talent%20FULL%20No-
Tint.pdf)

provides more details on the economic barriers to higher education faced by
able students from lower-income families.

~~~
duggieawesome
The second link is extremely insightful as it attempts to address all fronts
of the current socioeconomic of today's students. Thank you!

